# Mitchs Archery, Canton Ga?



## wks41 (Apr 28, 2009)

I went the the shop the other day and spoke to him about changing my  bow string.  He was a nice guy and seemed to know what he was talking about,  but everything in his store seemed really pricey.  Has anyone delt with him?  If so how did his work turn out?  If you didnt like his work where did you get your bow worked on close to Canton?

Thanks


----------



## Fireaway (Apr 29, 2009)

Not to put down someone on the public forum, but I had a bowstring put on by him and was not satisfied. I have a matthews MQ1 and I first got it in high school. I went to Mitch's to replace the string while I was in college and he did so. When I began shooting the bow again I noticed the draw was significantly shorter than before. I took it back only to be told that it had not stretched yet and that it will stretch out to the length of the old string. Almost a year later ( I was in school and had little time to shoot) I noticed the bow would not keep a group, and the draw was still to short. I took in to archery traditions in Athens, and the guys there told me the bowstring mitch's put on was the incorrect size! It was too short obviously. Archery Traditions put on a new (proper size) bow string and the bow not only fit me again, but shot well too. Archery Traditions also told me that the guy at Mitch's had to have known the bow string was the wrong size, because it is a common bow and a common bowstring apparently.

I will never take my equipment there again. 
As for bowshops...
Try Shulers in Gainesville It is not too far and worth getting the job done correct.


----------



## JR (Apr 29, 2009)

Go see Mike at TimberGhost, up at Hammond's Crossing just north of Cumming!


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Apr 29, 2009)

I use Mitch exclusively, he is the only one I will let touch my bows! His prices might be higher than some bigger stores, but seem to be about average for a shop the size of his. Mitch is a stand up guy, he has never failed to take care of anything I needed quickly and he really knows his stuff when it comes to setting up or working on a bow. BTW - I shoot a Mathews Switchback.


----------



## ogre (Apr 29, 2009)

Personally i've been dealing with mitch for 10 years,thru his and mine good or bad times.he has always stood behind his stuff with me and fixed or adjusted my "high country "at any time for little or nothing.i won't use any one else!


----------



## deerbandit (Apr 29, 2009)

He is the only person who touches our bows. Been going to him for about three years. His prices are a little high but he knows what he is doing and will answer any question you have all day. Very nice guy and will not pressure you into anything. High recommend him. Have friends also who will only use him.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Apr 29, 2009)

No one else will touch a bow I own. To the young man with the "wrong" string, I wish you could have spoken to Mitch. He would have taken care of you.


----------



## GTM142 (Apr 30, 2009)

No one else touches the Bow except for Mitch.  Ive been to many shops throughout North Georgia area, Mitches Archery by far is the most professional, PERIOD.  One reason his store may seem pricey is that he carries only top of the line stuff.  No entery level products.  Mitches is for the serious Bowhunter.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 30, 2009)

Ive been doing buisiness there since Mitch opened the place up with his buisiness partner who died a few years ago..........I got no desire to go anywhere else....always been good to me.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 30, 2009)

Been to Mitch several times...very good.  First time he was busy so I didn't think he was too "customer focused"...boy was I wrong.  I bought a used bow on this forum and needed the draw changed, he had the right cams and did it on the spot.  Set me all up and check it all out.  Went to Illinois just after that and got my first bow kill.  His prices are a little higher than the big guys but that is because of VOLUME.  He treated me so well that I bought my hardshell case from him even though I know I could have went elsewhere and got it cheaper.

Regarding the wrong string, everyone can make a mistake.  I am sure he would have made it right if given the chance.

I would have never went to Mitch if the guy I used at the bargain barn in Jasper wouldn't have left.  Anyone know where he went?  Can remember his name, short dark haired fella...

I will go to Mitch from now on...he also has a deer cooler there as information.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Apr 30, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> Been to Mitch several times...very good.  First time he was busy so I didn't think he was too "customer focused"...boy was I wrong.  I bought a used bow on this forum and needed the draw changed, he had the right cams and did it on the spot.  Set me all up and check it all out.  Went to Illinois just after that and got my first bow kill.  His prices are a little higher than the big guys but that is because of VOLUME.  He treated me so well that I bought my hardshell case from him even though I know I could have went elsewhere and got it cheaper.
> 
> Regarding the wrong string, everyone can make a mistake.  I am sure he would have made it right if given the chance.
> 
> ...




Are you talking about Micky Jones? He was the ONLY one at BB that I would buy anything from. I would like to know what happened to him as well.


----------



## blackbear (Apr 30, 2009)

I highly Recommend Mitch for anything hunting related,hes a goodman and will stand behind his work,been doing business with him since he opened his shop,allways helpfull & friendly,will go the extra mile to please his customers,& will not Jive you,he is a straight up man forsure!
It doesnt get any better than Mitchs Archery & Deer Cooler ...


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Apr 30, 2009)

Mitch is cool.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Apr 30, 2009)

Mitch's is the only place my bow goes for anything.I have only used him for a year and a half but they are great.My first experience with him was when i was looking for someone to "tune" and set-up my bow that i had taken off the shelf and starting shooting.....It just didnt seem accurate enough so i took it to him and told him what was going on and to set it up to shoot and that if i need new arrows for it to shoot good then to go ahead and cut me some arrows and i would have no problem buying them.One week later he called and said my bow was ready.I showed up and found that my arrows i had were fine and he said that changing them would not help anything........long story short,he had an open check of mine and chose to do only what the bow needed to shoot good...........good a man as any if ya ask me!!!!!!!


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 30, 2009)

Beenthere&donethat said:


> Are you talking about Micky Jones? He was the ONLY one at BB that I would buy anything from. I would like to know what happened to him as well.



Not to hijack the thread.  But Mickey is up at Timberghost in Cumming.  The place is behind Hammonds up off 369 and 306.  He also has Mike Carruth working up there.  Both guys are stand up and would go way beyond the call to help anyone out.   Great guys that provide great service!  Will not go anywhere else.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 30, 2009)

Beenthere&donethat said:


> Are you talking about Micky Jones? He was the ONLY one at BB that I would buy anything from. I would like to know what happened to him as well.



He got fired........dont know why......but i think now he is a sales rep for several different companies??


----------



## Allen Waters (Apr 30, 2009)

i have used Mitch for about 5 years now. very nice guy, does great work and always has time to chat with you.
he has also mounted deer for me and does an awesome job and great turnaround time.
i use him to process deer and hogs from time to time as well.  
Pricey is worth Perfection.


----------



## JR (Apr 30, 2009)

hicktownboy said:


> Not to hijack the thread.  But Mickey is up at Timberghost in Cumming.  The place is behind Hammonds up off 369 and 306.  He also has Mike Carruth working up there.  Both guys are stand up and would go way beyond the call to help anyone out.   Great guys that provide great service!  Will not go anywhere else.





Branchminnow said:


> He got fired........dont know why......but i think now he is a sales rep for several different companies??



There ya go Greg!  And the reason I go all the way to Cumming for my bow service and sporting goods needs.


----------



## HD28 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mitch has always done right by me and Mickey Jones works at Timberghost Outdoors in Cumming GA.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 30, 2009)

Another thumbs up for Mitch, he ordered a set of 60# limbs for me a couple yrs ago and gave me the wrong price which was to low, after my bow was set up he saw the mistake and would not change the price even though I insisted. BTW I have used some of the cheaper places over the years, I will drive to Mitch's for experienced work on my bow rather than cheaper somewhat "knowledgeable" work.


----------



## Mission (Apr 30, 2009)

just got back into archery after a 10 year layoff. stopped by mitch's and bought a new bow. great guy, service, talk shop, etc.

i'd recommend to all


----------



## Sixes (Apr 30, 2009)

I've used Mitch and bought bows from Mitch for years and I have never had any problems. He's mounted several deer for me and will mount the next one.


As far as prices, he charges MSRP on his items, just like the vast majority of outdoor stores. His shop carries top of the line stuff and to get top of the line stuff, you have to pay for it.

I'd rather pay full price with great service than travel 20 miles up the road and pay full price and get TERRIBLE service at Bargain Barn.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 30, 2009)

Agreed bargin barn WAS good when (mickey?) was there.  I went there after he was gone at they wouldn't wait on you, acted like you were a bother and made no effort to go the extra mile.

I don't shop there anymore.


----------



## mh08 (May 1, 2009)

*Archery*

David Camp is at Bargain Barn full time now, since around the first of the year I think.  He really knows his stuff.  They also moved the hunting to the first floor.  Makes it easier to get in and out now.


----------



## DylanOoton (May 5, 2009)

Ive purchased a dxt and a reezen from mitch. I would not go anywhere else.


----------



## Fro1911nut (May 5, 2009)

Mitch has worked on my ol FX and also sold and set up my sons Bear...since he is growing ive taken it back to Mitch several times and he was more then happy to fit him in it again and adjust it


----------



## deadend (May 6, 2009)

I don't mind badmouthing Mitch at all on a public forum.  The absolute most crooked unprofessional "businessman" I've ever dealt with.  I would never cross his doorstep again and there are at least 6 others on this forum that had similar experiences whether they will speak up or not.


----------



## GTM142 (May 6, 2009)

A whole 6 people,  WOW....


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (May 6, 2009)

Mitch is the best. I have and will continue to spend a little extra to get the service and experience that he offers. He has been nothing but great to me and every other person that I have recommended. Knowing his capabilities and the way he treats his customers, it just shocks me that anyone would have ever had a bad experience with him.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 6, 2009)

You cant please everybody.......


----------



## Golightly (May 6, 2009)

Mitch gave me great service and advice when I used him.  I live downtown and use Matt at the Army Navy store in Stockbridge since he is closer.  He is awesome and has excellent service.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 6, 2009)

I start goin to Mitch last year. He has been great, takeing the time to explain or show me anything I needed.

Plus he seems to be a good guy.


----------



## HD28 (May 6, 2009)

deadend said:


> I don't mind badmouthing Mitch at all on a public forum.  The absolute most crooked unprofessional "businessman" I've ever dealt with.  I would never cross his doorstep again and there are at least 6 others on this forum that had similar experiences whether they will speak up or not.



"There's always seven!"

Can't please em no matter what.


----------



## Allen Waters (May 6, 2009)

deadend said:


> I don't mind badmouthing Mitch at all on a public forum.  The absolute most crooked unprofessional "businessman" I've ever dealt with.  I would never cross his doorstep again and there are at least 6 others on this forum that had similar experiences whether they will speak up or not.



this over the hog processing deal right? were all the bad experiences over processing? asking cause i am going to talk to Mitch about this and get his side since "like you said" you have been slamming the man for what? three years now.
 It looks like by the posts that he gives more Great Service than Bad!  mind sharing your story so everyone knows what happened? AW


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 6, 2009)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> this over the hog processing deal right? were all the bad experiences over processing? asking cause i am going to talk to Mitch about this and get his side since "like you said" you have been slamming the man for what? three years now.
> It looks like by the posts that he gives more Great Service than Bad!  mind sharing your story so everyone knows what happened? AW


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (May 6, 2009)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> mind sharing your story so everyone knows what happened? AW



You can read all about it here:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=92184&highlight=mitch%27s

I know he doesn't agree, but to me it sounds like a disagreement over whether it was $75 for all the meat in the cooler, or $75 for a hog to be processed.

Either way, definitely not enough for me to change the way I feel about Mitch.


----------

